# New Here- Need Help with Lab Results



## YorkieMama (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been having a lot of the classic symptoms of Hypothyroid. Hair loss, weight gain, brittle nails, fatigue, cold feet and hands occasionally and just generally feeling ill. I have been to my PCP three times in the past 6 months to try and figure out what is going on. They say my thyroid is perfect and they cannot prescribe me anything even on a trial basis to see if my symptoms get better. I have read a lot of stories about people actually being Hypothyroid at my numbers and their doctors were willing to prescribe low dose of thyroid meds and they got better. Please give me your opinion on these results and if I should go to a different doctor.

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies- Result: <10 (normal lab range <35)
TSH, Third Generation- Result: 2.71 (Reference Range 0.40-4.50)
T3, FREE- Result: 361 (normal range 230-420)
T4, FREE- Result 1.1 (normal range) 0.8-1.8)
Vitamin D, 25-OH, Total 34 (reference range 20-100)
Vitamin B12- Result: 446 (reference range 200-1100)
Folate, Serum- Result: 19.9 (Reference Range- Low: <3.4 Borderline: 3.4-5.4, Normal: >5.4)
DHEA, LC/MS/MS- Result: 498 (reference range 102-1185)

Any opnions would be appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

YorkieMama said:


> I have been having a lot of the classic symptoms of Hypothyroid. Hair loss, weight gain, brittle nails, fatigue, cold feet and hands occasionally and just generally feeling ill. I have been to my PCP three times in the past 6 months to try and figure out what is going on. They say my thyroid is perfect and they cannot prescribe me anything even on a trial basis to see if my symptoms get better. I have read a lot of stories about people actually being Hypothyroid at my numbers and their doctors were willing to prescribe low dose of thyroid meds and they got better. Please give me your opinion on these results and if I should go to a different doctor.
> 
> Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies- Result: <10 (normal lab range <35)
> TSH, Third Generation- Result: 2.71 (Reference Range 0.40-4.50)
> ...


AACE recommends a range for TSH to be 0.3 to 3.0; Canada is even less at the top of the range. Therefore, I feel that you are feeling hypo as your TSH is nearing the top of that range . You also have a "smattering" of TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) which suggests something is afoot.

Mid-range for FT3 would be 325; you are only 59 integers away from being at the top of the range w/ Free T4 being below mid-range (1.3) suggesting that you have a fast conversion rate which in fact with all these clues gathered suggests either Hashimoto's or Graves' Disease.

If possible, it would be good to have the TPO (they do fluctuate) run again and get TSI (thyroid stimulating antibodies), TBII (thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins) and Thyroglobulin Antibodies.

You can look all this stuff up here........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I am in your corner; sadly, I am not a doctor.

Has anyone palpitated your thyroid?

Take a glass of water, stand in front of a mirror, take a sip, tilt head back and see if you can see swelling of the thryoid when you swallow.


----------



## YorkieMama (Jan 21, 2010)

Andros, I see you are in Georgia as well! I am in Spalding County, right below you! Can you recommend any doctors in our area???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

YorkieMama said:


> Andros, I see you are in Georgia as well! I am in Spalding County, right below you! Can you recommend any doctors in our area???


Holy cats. I am in Henry County. Here is the Ga. Thyroid Group. Great bunch of gals. They know every good doctor; hands down. Hook up w/ them but don't let us lose you. Stay with us.

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Georgia_Thyroid_Groups/


----------



## YorkieMama (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are my labs from August:

TSH- Result: 2.8 (reference range 0.40-4.50) 
T3, FREE- Result: 340 (reference range 230-420) 
T4, FREE- Result: 0.9 (normal range 0.8-1.8)

Does this tell you anything else since the numbers are so different here?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

YorkieMama said:


> Here are my labs from August:
> 
> TSH- Result: 2.8 (reference range 0.40-4.50)
> T3, FREE- Result: 340 (reference range 230-420)
> ...


The Frees appear to be fluctuating but they do in fact do this on a daily basis too. It's not that big of a swing but I hear ya' loud and clear!

You are the owner of your body so you know.

Let me know if those gals over there on the Ga. site help you find a good doc.


----------

